# Has any1 worked with acrylic before ?



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys , what's best way to polish the edges up where have been cut ? Cheers Craig


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Youtube has a video where the guy burns (polishes) the ends with a torch. Sand a bit first.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Acrylic isn't a very good material for slingshot frames. Any fork hits will either give it a terminal crack or at least start crazing or a crack that will end up being terminal. Either way, it isn't safe after the first fork hit. You need to give it a very careful visual inspection after every shot just to be safe. You're better off if you use polycarbonate and even better off if you use commercial HDPE board remnants. Stay safe.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i had some old acrylic presentation plaques 1/2 thick i salvaged at work . made a chalice style frame from them .

tested the scrapes by shooting them with 3/8 steel and 1 inch thera band gold at close range simulating a fork hit --

they shattered every time ---------------still shooting the frame with 1/2 walmart green bands and small ammo, will scrap if i ever fork hit it ........


----------

